# Kathryn's Journal



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok so here is my journal.

A few weeks ago I got permission to lease a horse from my parents. Last Wednesday, I met a horse, DC, a 16.2hh chestnut TB with a blaze and stockings. He was gorgeous and adorable and super sweet. 

1/17/09
I bought new field boots this day, and have started breaking them in.

1/19/09
I am officially looking at DC on Wednesday! We are going to meet up and discuss things and I probably am gonna get to ride him! I am soo excited.

Now that it is all caught up, I can try really hard to keep it up and make the new posts more detailed.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sorry no one has replied! Sounds like things are going well. :wink: Do you have more updates?


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Trying to get you all caught up haha. I am now leasing Brewer, a 17.1hh Dark Bay OTTB with a star and a snip. He is 23 years old, and has been left out in the field for about 8 years, and he is super out of shape. I am trying to get him back to where he was, which was 3ft Hunter Jumpers, but IDK if I will be able to considering his age.

Whats really great is that I only pay 200 a month but I get to ride him whenever I want. 

Also, today I bought a show coat! And its just in time for my InterSchool Invitational which I got into! There are six riders in my class and I am gonna kick all their butts, haha


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

thats awsome you got into the class, Good luck and keep us posted pictures would be great.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Today I rode Brewer for about an hour. We just worked on flatwork the whole time, or we tried to, but he was being a major pain. He wouldn't trot, only walk or canter. And when I finally did let him canter he didn't hold his lead at ALL, like only for 3/4 of the way around the ring. He also kept tossing his head everywhere and walking his back legs sideways off the rail. Bad horsey.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh I didnt realize I never posted how I did in the Invitational. Wellllll.... I championed it! I have a plaque and everything! There were only 4 people in my class cause it was pouring and a lot of people dropped out. But first class, I got 4th. I was really bummed. But then the next class, I got first! I was so proud of myself, I had never gotten a first in a flat class before, and I did it back to back with a last place! Then came my jumping class, I have never NOT gotten first in a jump class, but I was still nervous. And I did it! I was soooooooooo excited! And that girl who had championed every show before and beaten me every time got Reserve. Stinks, but I am happy for me!

Nowwww.... tonight Brewer and I have our first show together. Its just a little "Dinner and a Show" at my barn, and we are doing Pleasure and Long Stirrup together. I had my lesson this morning, and if he goes like he did this morning, we are going to do awesome! 

And then Sunday I have another show, but not with Brewer this time.

SOOOOOO excited for this weeked!


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, you can find out how my show went here.

http://www.horseforum.com/english-riding/terrible-show-32397/

And my other show got cancelled.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of me and Brewer before the show got ugly haha


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I just got back from riding Brewer. I think his age is caught up to him and he is done.  He can't jump anymore, if he jumps, he almost always knocks the fences but refuses over half the time. When I first started leasing him, he would never ever knock rails or refuse.

Also, his trot and canter got soooo much better, then all the sudden they've taken a giant leap back. He's back to where he was, unable to hold his leads or even his canter in general. He wheezes loud enough for the entire arena to hear, and lathers up fast.

This is such a bummer, he was really getting better, but he is 23...


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I cancelled my lease of Brewer a few days ago, meaning my lease is over at the end of August, but now his owner and I are concerned about him being sick. So that's not good.

Here goes the new horse search. 
Myla - 5 yo 16hh red bay TB mare. Jumping 2'3 and still learning. Doesn't wear shoes. May not be able to wait until September.
Bert - 7 yo 16.2hh bay TB gelding. Jumping 3'6-3'. Owner is going off to college MAY require long term lease
Rain - 8 yo 15.3 bay AngloArab Mare. Jumping 3'. May be too small for me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope Brewer is feeling better soon!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I had a really great lesson today! I really feel like I took in everything she said and listened and tried my best. And I jumped 2'6 courses! Yay!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

OK soo here is my newly updated list.

Myla, as before
Della 8yo 16.2 dapple grey Hano/Perch Mare, has jumped 3'6, Doesn't wear shoes
Brilliant Jewel 16.2 dapple grey TB mare, showing 2'6-3'

Oh here is where I am posting their info and pics and videos and such to be critiqued.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/critique-horses-please-33199/#post369049


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So. I don't know why I was getting all excited/stressed about this. I haven't even talked to my trainer or barn owner. I can totally chill till then.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So! Here is an update on my horsey life.

I had another show in the same series as the last disastrous one. Same nine people, but I rode a horse I used to ride before I got Brewer, Frisk, and we got reserve champion! Yay!

Then, a few days later, I rode Brewer out in the field with a halter and leadrope and bareback. It was so much fun! I had no idea!

And now, I have a new horse that I will take care of for my friend, Bailey. He is great, I am going to go ride him this weekend!

Yay!


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

hi! heres an update to my journal haha
So I have just signed up for Show Team at my barn and am sooo excited. But now I am looking for lease a horse that I can show, since Bailey's owner won't let me show him. But I'll keep riding him, and I've been riding Brewer too. 

I've been hard-core looking for a horse, and I've got some leads. My trainer and I are going to "roadtrip" to go look at some of the ones I've found, and I am super excited.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Ughh the show with Bailey today was no good. We managed to get a first in the Walk/Trot class (don't ask me how) with me half-halting every step. However, when it came time to canter, he went nuts. I don't know why. He would take off on the wrong lead and practically gallop around. Somehow, I managed to scrape a fifth. Next was the jump class. Omg I have never hauled harder on a horses mouth in my entire life, and we still got THREES!!!! on a five stride line! It was crazy I was really mad. Not a happy camper. I got to go to the championship class, and rode a horse named Frisk I used to ride a lot, but we didnt get Champ or Reserve. Oh well. And next week is another show with Bailey... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm having such trouble finding a horse and I only have five months till college. Someone please send good thoughts my way


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So I went to go look at a horse today, named Gus. He isn't for me but luckily I am going to look at three (maybe more) more tomorrow! The lady we are talking to is trying to find some places for some of the Johns Hopkins Equestrian Team horses I think. 

PS: Does anyone actually read this? haha


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

wishin you luck :] 
hope you find the horse you want soon


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks BarrelRacingArabian!

So today we went to look at horses, the first guy was quite a cutie, but he was a bit too small and too green for me. But he was such a good boy for being only 4 and off the track since November with December, January and a lot of February off. My trainer might buy him for the lesson program at my barn.

None of the others were for me


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi! Sooo I have the most ridiculous horse schedule this year, so I am gonna keep up with this journal atleast for my own sake, so I can figure out what's going on. I am riding at four barns this year.

A: My schools eq team barn, where we just moved and I am super excited because its a zillion times better than our old barn.

B: The barn I've been riding at my whole career pretty much

C: The new, super fancy barn near my school that I am trying out for a few weeks

D: My friend's barn, I am half leasing her horse and showing her in jumpers this fall!

Soo that's my craziness.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

SOOO. During the huge rainstorm yesterday my car decided to go for a swim and hang out in two feet of water. Therefore, my car got towed today to attempt to get fixed. Therefore I can't ride in forever and I am depressed.

Hopefully I can still ride tomorrow, because my friend who's horse I am leasing can give me a ride, and Monday is when Eq Team lessons start.

So its just two C barn lessons and a B barn lesson that I am missing. But it still bums me out.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

So my horse life right now is NUTS! I just went to my first ever jumper show today with my friend from school, and I am like fake-leasing her horse. I just pay her per ride, and she gives me jumper coaching and takes me to shows all for free. I got in trouble with her today for riding my jumper courses like a hunter haha, my first round I got 50 seconds and the winner got 37. Whoops!

I am also taking hunter lessons at two barns and eq lessons with my school team. So basically I am getting instruction and show experience in all three rings, which I think will be soooo good for my riding over all.

Tomorrow I have my first Barn C lesson, now that I have my car back. Wednesday I have my second Barn A lesson with our new school team coach, and I am also flatting my friend's jumper that I showed today. Friday I think I am jumping her and I also have my Barn B lesson. Yay horses every day of the week!


----------

